# Chasing livestock in front of a LGD



## CageFreeFamily (Jul 19, 2012)

I thought I'd post this in case it wasn't common knowledge. 

Many dogs, not just LGD, are into 'pack effort punishing', meaning that if they see you scolding another animal, (dog or livestock) many will choose to join in and take that opportunity to put in a nip, a swipe or a chase at the animal in question.

It never ever occurred to me to explain this to DH or kids because I grew up in a family of breeders and working dogs. It was common knowledge for us, but last night our goats broke into the garden and took after the crops. Dh saw them through the window and went running out there. Well seeing him running toward them aparently spooked them (knew they were thieving maybe  and they took off running. 

He walked them out the gate, relocked it and went back in the house. However our young LGD took it as his duty to then chase the goats and chickens. He was wild with excitement did not sit when I approached him (as he is trained to do) and wouldn't sit when I gave the command either. Then took off to charge a goat who peaked around the barn to watch.

I had to scold him harshly and put him into a down-stay to make my point and reset the order of things.

Hierarchy and instinct are strong with LGD and little things like this can upset the order of things. Luckily I had a dog who was into repeating what he saw (chasing) instead of biting, but I have seen some tragic outcomes from working dogs who will bite opportunistically when they get the idea that the order of things may be in question. My aunt lost her entire herd of sheep one evening when her hall of fame herding dogs broke out in a pack and took them all out in game.

I figured I'd just put that out there for anyone who might be new to LGD or simply has never witnessed the possibility brought into action.

All the best...


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

This works if your LGD makes a "friend" and refuses to chase it away too. There is a beagle up the road that loves to come visit and play with the dogs. It became a problem because they all made friends with each other. So, we found out that if we chase it away, or if the chihuahuas go out and bark at it and chase it, then the LGD think of it as an enemy. I didn't know it was called "pack punishing" or anything, but it does work.


----------

